# IHS Rodbaston Show



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone confirm for me if this show is definately going to be members only or if they are going to allow the general public in? Am really keen to go and have been told that its a great show. Just it's a little late in the year to be joining or paying membership fees when they will expire so soon.
Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Utter Nutter said:


> Can anyone confirm for me if this show is definately going to be members only or if they are going to allow the general public in? Am really keen to go and have been told that its a great show. Just it's a little late in the year to be joining or paying membership fees when they will expire so soon.
> Cheers:2thumb:


It'll be a general public show as far as I'm aware.

Same as last year.

: victory:


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

i think that the show is still going a head as a members only show and i am so glad i kept hold of my ihs card they gave to every one at the donny show otherwise i would not be going


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It is a private breeders meeting and open to all including non members.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

crackersparow said:


> i think that the show is still going a head as a members only show and i am so glad i kept hold of my ihs card they gave to every one at the donny show otherwise i would not be going


The IHS website states that the show is open to members only this year.
After seeing this we phoned the IHS some weeks ago,they told us we would indeed have to become members if we wished to gain entry,after sending off our cheque for £22 family membership it seems a bit unfair if every person who went to Doncaster was GIVEN a IHS card.


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> The IHS website states that the show is open to members only this year.
> After seeing this we phoned the IHS some weeks ago,they told us we would indeed have to become members if we wished to gain entry,after sending off our cheque for £22 family membership it seems a bit unfair if every person who went to Doncaster was GIVEN a IHS card.


well its unfair then all none members was given a free card

roger


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

So im confused which should be pay for the member or can be any to general members (non members)? Its because its would be my first show I ever attend to and this is perfect as its only ten min away to my girlfriend house!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Guy said:


> So im confused which should be pay for the member or can be any to general members (non members)? Its because its would be my first show I ever attend to and this is perfect as its only ten min away to my girlfriend house!


The show is open to card holding members of the IHS or associate card holders (which were given out at doncaster show).

So if you dont have any of the above you cant get in unless you join up between now and the show.


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

oakelm said:


> The show is open to card holding members of the IHS or associate card holders (which were given out at doncaster show).
> 
> So if you dont have any of the above you cant get in unless you join up between now and the show.


Ok thanks for your help then I will to join up as member then! Hope the membership pack are worth my money!


----------



## chris525 (Feb 28, 2009)

How do i get a membership pack? I want to go to Rodbaston and noticed from everyones comments that i need to be a member. How do i do this


----------



## Andy79 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

I have recently joined, this week. The way I see it is get a family membership so 2 of you can go and i bet you will save the $20 joining fee buying from there rather than a local pet store.:2thumb:

Andy


----------

